# Your top five album covers



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

the recent top five album thread got me thinking about the many LP covers I use to look at whilst listening to the album, really regret selling off my entire vinyl collection.

So thought it would be interesting to see your top five album covers, it maybe because of the art or a particular memory or just the music that lies within.

Mine are

Pink Floyd's Darkside of the Moon
For me the most iconic cover of all time, very simple, everybody knows it even though it doesn't have the artist or title on the cover.










The Who Live at Leeds
Another very simple cover, looks like a bootleg infact. inside there was a pocket that contained various bits of memobrillia. But most of all memories of being there in Leeds for the gig










Yes Tales of Topographic Oceans
Always loved the artwork of Roger Dean who illustrated nearly all the Yes albums, he also did covers for Asia, Palladin and Osibisa










Queen their first album called just Queen
Saw Queens first London gig so their first album which we heard them perform live holds happy memories










The Who. Quadrophenia
My favourite band so not surprising to have two of theirs in my top five. Quadrophenia just because it reminds me of my days on my Lambretta with tiger tails and the Parka too.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

^^^ some art there by Ken Kelly, an artist not dissimilar to Roger Dean with a liking for futuristic stuff.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't believe you sold all your vinyl S63! What was the Pink Floyd LP with battersea powerstation on it? That was a great cover.I've got that somewhere and Relics with the funfair on the front,they were given to me by my uncle he sold all his too apart from some he gave to me.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a small bedroom and an ever increasing record collection, hard to believe now but cassettes were becoming all the rage so I transferred all music before selling, it breaks my heart to think about it.

So much for new technology, vinyl if looked after will outlive tape that degraded, outlive cd and dvd that also degraded and memory sticks that either get lost, erased accidentally or become obsolete.

The flying pig was on the "Animals" album. I lived in Wandsworth at the time and a few mates told me they had seen a giant pig floating over Battersea, I thought it was a wind up.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've still most of my vinyl tucked up in the garage somewhere. When I'm gone I'm sure the kids will just toss in the skip!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The greatest pleasure was buying my albums mainly secondhand in shops like Cheapo Cheapo in Soho and my local shop which has become a legend in SW London, Zodiac Records, a shop only open for two hours every Saturday morning and run by a very eccentric husband and wife team. I know for a fact the shop on the Wandsworth one system was in business for at least 35 years. if anyone (DJ X-RAY) passes by please let me know if it still exists.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep sure does mate.And looks exactly the same i drive past it now and then that's on the road leading to the Ram brewery i think.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Yep sure does mate.And looks exactly the same i drive past it now and then that's on the road leading to the Ram brewery i think.


Brilliant, a shop that looked boarded up from day one in the 70s. If its still run by the same eccentric couple they will be getting rather old.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> Brilliant, a shop that looked boarded up from day one in the 70s. If its still run by the same eccentric couple they will be getting rather old.


I'll have to pop in one day mate.Funny you mentioned it tbh,i've always wondered about it when i drive past going to work up that way,i bet they've got some diamonds in there.I love those type of gafs like record and tape exchange etc.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

dcj said:


>


I actually saw Kiss on Alive 3 tour when I was 8 with that stage, absolutely awesome. Also seen Scorpions and Rainbow in the day, ahh memories :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ub...w.amiright.com%2Fartists%2Fub40.shtml;500;499

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...aHwDMWc0AX72YDwAg&sqi=2&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=0

i am hopeless at copy and pasting links however my choices where ub40 with the doal card as a cover and dire straights


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hawkwind - Warrior On The Edge Of Time
Motorhead - Overkill
Motorhead - We Are
Aztec Mystic -The Knights Of The Jaguar
Kate Bush - Never For Ever
.....^Always fancied her.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I'll have to pop in one day mate.Funny you mentioned it tbh,i've always wondered about it when i drive past going to work up that way,i bet they've got some diamonds in there.I love those type of gafs like record and tape exchange etc.


A typical Saturday consisted of standing outside the shop waiting for the owner to open up and take the boards off the windows to reveal his latest albums for sale which me and my mate would fight over.

The owner also sold cassettes and would buy them back up to one month after for 75% of the price. Every time someone bought a tape the owner would go into a five minute dialogue reciting a verbal contract.

We would then pop over the road for a few jars in the Grapes and admire our latest purchases and if Chelsea were at home walk to Stamford Bridge with our albums tucked under our coats. Home after the match, get changed and spend a night at pubs that played rock music or better still live at the Greyhound in Fulham.

Happy days.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Album covers even had an influence on my airbrush artwork on slot car shells.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you name some of my fave covers?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^cool car painting...:thumb:

in no particular order....


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc943 said:


> Can you name some of my fave covers?


alice cooper-schools out
led zep 4


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sfstu said:


> alice cooper-schools out
> led zep 4


+
King Crimson...court of the Crimson King

Everything in m collection apart from The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band...must check them out..:thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought I might have got u with that one mate lol. I should have posted my In-a-gardda-vida instead lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Doc943 said:


> Thought I might have got u with that one mate lol


No chance. A classic album and classic cover which was discussed just a few days ago on the Beeb with Danny Baker.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

lm surprised Wilco hasnt posted up the cover of Electric Ladyland yet! l've always liked the covers of Gong and Osric Tentacles albums, sort of poor man`s Roger Dean.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> lm surprised Wilco hasnt posted up the cover of Electric Ladyland yet! l've always liked the covers of Gong and Osric Tentacles albums, sort of poor man`s Roger Dean.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I was just thinking nobody has nominated a Jimi album cover yet or album over on the other thread.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not really a Hendrix fan but his version of the US anthem on this was mind blowing!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm having trouble picking 5 , So here's 2 that I had no hesitation in choosing

Love the film , Love the soundtrack , And I love the arrogance of this album cover










I remember finding this album in my dad's vinyl collection when I was about 12 (1982) obviously he'd had it a lot longer than that and he still has it today , I remember listening to the album when he was out one day and I remember it actually scared me a bit .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Like a lot of Townshends writing, Tommy was a pretty dark piece of work.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

knightstemplar said:


> I actually saw Kiss on Alive 3 tour when I was 8 with that stage, absolutely awesome. Also seen Scorpions and Rainbow in the day, ahh memories :thumb:


You mean alive 2 methinks? Never saw Rainbow but saw Dio a few times so got treated to a bit of Rainbow and Sabbath then. Saw Scorpions in 84 and 2006(iirc) supporting Judas Priest and they blew em offstage.great live band ,wish they'd come back over here again.
Kiss were the 1st live band I saw in 83 and have seen them about 8 times since,another great live act.


----------



## swordstoke (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.1000recordings.com/images/artist-e/emerson-lake-palmer-287-l.jpg

http://www.1000recordings.com/images/artist-e/emerson-lake-palmer-287-l.jpg

http://images.picturesdaddy.com/m/motorhead_band-31382.jpg

http://static.rateyourmusic.com/album_images/524abe4493e7f8b82ed34edc8a27ff8e/24990.jpg

http://www.recordsale.de/cdpix/p/pete_shelley-heaven_the_sea.jpg


----------

